# Over axel brake routing A2 chassis



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

Discovered something kinda sketchy the other day. For the entire time I've owned my 91 GTI the previous owner had the rear brake lines redone but completely bypassed the flexible line that goes over the rear swing arm set up and just hardlined it from the proportioning valve right to the calipers...

Turns out I have a stainless brake line kit that I can retrofit back in. However all but one of the brackets have rusted right off I can't even tell where they were supposed to go.

Does anyone have a picture of how these rear flexible lines are supposed to be set up? I'd like to weld on a bracket and get them set up proper. 

I'm surprised these lines lasted as long as they did and I can't bring myself to do a hack job like he did.... Unless it's really not that sketchy? My gut says it is. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Artemis_Gordon said:


> Discovered something kinda sketchy the other day. For the entire time I've owned my 91 GTI the previous owner had the rear brake lines redone but completely bypassed the flexible line that goes over the rear swing arm set up and just hardlined it from the proportioning valve right to the calipers...
> 
> Turns out I have a stainless brake line kit that I can retrofit back in. However all but one of the brackets have rusted right off I can't even tell where they were supposed to go.
> 
> ...


----------

